# ut justificéris in sermónibus tuis



## geekaprendiendo

_Tibi soli peccávi, et malum coram te feci: ut justificéris in sermónibus tuis, et vincas cum judicáris.
_
En el Salmo 51, que trata sobre la súplica de misericordia de Dios, se encuentra esa frase. 

Más contexto: Salmo 51 (en otras versiones sale como Salmo 50).

No logro captar bien el sentido al que se refiere. Mi problema es el "ut". En algunas traducciones es traducido como "[in order] you may prove to be rightous when you speak..." 
_________________________________________________

Al comienzo lo comprendí de una manera que hizo que lo tradujera así: "Contra ti, solo a ti, he pecado: "así que" que "estarás" justificado en tu sermón y vencerás cuando juzgues... 

Después de un tiempo, encontré en Google Books un libro llamado "Version espositiva en verso castellano de todos los salmos..." donde el explicador añadía algo que me llamó la atención, decía: "pero también es cierto que con olvidarla (la maldad cometida) será justificada y cumplida vuestra promesa de perdonar a los grandes pecadores". 

Al leer eso, pensé que "el que pide la misericordia piensa que Dios le perdonará por haber abiertamente expresado y aceptado su error al decir: contra ti, solo a ti, he pecado". 

*Mi pregunta* a los que saben bien el latín, es: ¿ése es el sentido correcto? ¿realmente se da a entender implícitamente que el autor latino piensa que el "sermón y el juicio de Dios" (del hebreo original, ¿no?) es para tratar de perdonar al pecador por haber aceptado que ha cometido un pecado? 

Así es como lo entiendo gracias al autor de "Version espositiva...": "lo admití, a fin de que estés justificado cuando me perdones, a fin de que haya una razón para cuando me perdones" (dando a entender que espera un perdón por haber admitido). 
__________________________________________________

¿Correcto? ¿El autor del libro que mencioné ahora último, acierta en su sentido (esperar el perdón)?  Y si acertó en ese sentido, ¿cómo lo traducirías? 
Espero sus respuestas. Gracias de antemano.

P.D.: ¿Conocen cuál es la traducción (de aquel salmo) más antigua y disponible del original hebreo? Quisiera encontrarlo. Ojalá esté digitalizado.


----------



## relativamente

Hola!
La interpretación de la Biblia es un asunto delicado que queda fuera de un foro como este. De todos modos la interpretación resumida en este párrafo siguiente no me parece que esté en absoluto justificada.
Así es como lo entiendo gracias al autor de "Version espositiva...": "lo admití, a fin de que estés justificado cuando me perdones, a fin de que haya una razón para cuando me perdones" (dando a entender que espera un perdón por haber admitido


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Me di cuenta de algunos sentidos importantes que entran en juego.

Cuando leí las traducciones del alemán y del inglés, y otras en español, la primera impresión que tuve era ésta: ¿O sea que el pecador que pide perdón *ha "cometido pecado" con el objetivo de* que Dios esté "justificado en su sermón y venza cuando juzgue"? Me pareció muy raro todo esto cuando apenas percibí ese sentido con las distintas traducciones del *ut* que vi (in order that you may prove to be righteous when you speak and /inglés/; damit du dich als gerecht erweist wenn du redest, dass du rein dastehst wenn du richtest /alemán/).

Es por eso que desde que leí ese libro, pensé en que "ese pecado cometido" no tenía que ser algo "pensado" (usado deliberadamente, _antes de cometerlo (obviamen_te), como medio para otro objetivo).

Dicho esto, y descartando lo que aparentemente denotan las traducciones (cometer pecado *con el objetivo de que* Dios pueda ser "justo" cuando él hable), pensé en los siguientes 2 posibles sentidos implícitos que "me parecen más razonables".

*1)* Cuando dice "-a fin de que/para que- puedas mostrarte justo cuando hables..." no se refiere a que "el pecado cometido" sea parte de ese "fin, objetivo", sino que se refiere al hecho "de que está admitiendo su pecado", al hecho de que "está reconociendo que cualquier pecado cometido es en realidad un pecado directo contra Dios porque todo es de Dios" (pues dice, "contra ti, solo a ti). Es decir, "ese admitir el pecado" SÍ es parte de lo que él arrepentido tiene "como fin"; el arrepentido "quisiera" que su "admitir el pecado" sea "un medio" para que "Dios pueda mostrarse justo cuando hable, y venza cuando juzgue" (implícitamente puede que el arrepentido "quiera" que la "justicia" de Dios sea en realidad "el perdón", significando al final algo como esto: "lo admití, ahora quisiera que te muestres justo conmigo, que me perdones".

*2)* Aquí, en el segundo sentido, lo que es igual al primero es el hecho de que "admitir el pecado" sea también un "medio", algo "parte del objetivo" (recuerden, el cometer no era parte del objetivo -ut, a fin de que, damit-, pues sería medio raro). Lo que difiere es el "deseado objetivo" para Dios. En el primer sentido, él arrepentido quería que su "admitir el pecado" concluya en una "justicia (de Dios) que lo perdone". Pero aquí, el segundo sentido ya no es la búsqueda de perdón, sino que es el entendimiento de que "puede aceptar cualquier acción de Dios, ya sea un perdón o un castigo", aquí ya no es una búsqueda de perdón, de indulgencia. Este segundo sentido sería algo así como oración: "lo admití (esta parte es igual, como dije más arriba en este párrafo), ahora con esto ya decidirás tú qué cosa hacerme, si perdonarme o castigarme.

Personalmente, yo vi que este segundo sentido era el más probable, es por eso que traduje la frase "latina" así: Contra ti, solo a ti, he pecado: *"así que"* "*estarás*" justificado en tu sermón y vencerás cuando juzgues. En cambio, si quisiera expresar el sentido que puse como número 1, creo que la traducción que mejor lo representaría sería ésta: Contra ti, solo a ti, he pecado: "*a fin* de que" *estés *justificado en tu sermón...

¿Cuál creen que sea el sentido correcto? ¿o creen que realmente el sentido al cual me refería como "raro" sea el correcto? Porque si es así, entonces solo cabría una explicación para eso: él sabe que su pecado era algo que "ahora" él consideraría como algo "que simplemente ocurrió por estar embriagado por diversos sentimientos bajos" pero que realmente él no lo haría si estuviera en sus "cabales"; sin embargo, ahora que ya lo cometió, está "usando" (por decirlo así) su "pecado" para decir que Dios, gracias a él, podrá "presentarse como justo cuando hable". Esta sería la única explicación si asumimos la "interpretación extraña/rara" porque sería tonto pensar que su "pecado" ya era algo *premeditado a fin* de que "Dios se muestre justo o esté justificado cuando hable".


En el hebreo (se lee de derecha a izquierda), dice así:  לְךָ לְבַדְּךָ | חָטָאתִי וְהָרַע בְּעֵינֶיךָ עָשִׂיתִי ":לְמַעַֽן־" תִּצְדַּק בְּדָבְרֶךָ תִּזְכֶּה בְשָׁפְטֶֽךָ

לְמַעַֽן־ = ut (latín), damit (alemán), in order to/ so that (inglés)

P.D.: Supongo que en el hebreo o latín antiguo (quisiera en realidad una comprensión desde el latín, independientemente del original hebreo), cuando lo escribieron, sabían a qué sentido querían referirse. ¿O es que acaso decidieron ser ambiguos y hacer que el lector piense en esos 3 sentidos? ¿Alguien sabe? :S Analicen el SALMO 51 completo, por favor los que saben latin.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Estimado geekaprendiendo, la cuestión no es nada fácil. Lo mejor que puedes hacer es descargarte este obra de L. Alonso schökel (mientras puedas):

http://www.mercaba.org/mediafire/alonso schoekel, luis - salmos 01-72.pdf

A partir de las página 695 encontrarás un análisis del Miserere.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Gracias, lo leeré, pero ¿ningún comentario de mis deliberaciones? 

Bueno, aquí aumento algo:

Las diferentes traducciones que ha tenido el  ":לְמַעַֽן־" (ut, damit, so that, para que/de modo que/a fin de que) -- > http://biblehub.com/hebrew/strongs_4616.htm


----------



## Quiviscumque

Pero, estimado geekaprendiendo, es que hallar a partir de la versión de la Vulgata el significado propio del versículo quizás sea empresa imposible. La traducción que San Jerónimo hizo del salterio es a veces difícil de entender: parte de un texto poético -lo cual ya es una dificultad- pero, además, intenta ceñirse a la versión "Vetus Latina", que era bastante oscura por su apego al texto literal de los LXX (todo esto es erudición de segunda mano, no creas que soy un especialista). 

El punto concreto que citas está tratado el el libro que te referencié: concretamente, dice:
_*lm'n*: consecutivo «y así, de modo que ... ». Teodoreto «no indica la causa (pequé... para que Dios quede justificado), sino lo contrario, sucedido el pecado, se manifiesta la justicia de Dios»; Bellarmino «non significat causam, sed consequentiam». Valor final: «confieso para que tú... » Ecker Agellius; unido a lbdk (sólo el ofendido puede perdonar justamente; sería injusto perdonar con daño de tercero) Hitzig. Otras conexiones: «límpiame... para que se muestre tu justicia y bondad» Genebrardo, «iustifica me ut iustificeris» Gregario Magno. El lm'n hebreo puede tener ambos valores, puede quedar a veces indeciso; como «para» en español o «per» en italiano ("tanto trabajo para sacar esto")._

Pero esto no es quizás propio de este foro de latín, sería más apropiado el foro de hebreo que hay aquí en WR. Allí hay especialistas que te podrían ayudar mejor.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Gracias amigo, ya lo leí y ya lo entendí. El traductor de ahí dice: Que tus argumentos te hagan justicia y resultes inocente en el juicio.


La clave era entender el latín "justificéris" el cual está en modo *subjuntivo *(expresa hechos como posibles, *deseables *o dudosos) presente y en *pasivo *de la segunda persona singular.


Entonces, ahora que ya sé, traduciré así la oración latina (deseaba traducir el texto el latín, no el hebreo - al menos por ahora -), de forma más literal que la de ese autor, sin perder el sentido:


- Tibi soli peccávi, et malum coram te feci: *ut* justificéris in sermónibus tuis, et vincas cum judicáris.

- Contra ti solo, pequé, y lo malo ante ti hice: *así pues,* _estés_ justificado (puedas mostrarte justo) en tu sermón y venzas cuando juzgues.

Parafraseando sería así: "... *así [pues] (dicho esto, por consiguiente, por lo tanto, ya que dije esto),* *[ahora YO espero/quisiera]* [que] puedas (subjuntivo usado para expresar deseo) mostrar tu justicia en tu sermón y venzas cuando juzgues."

Si ven que alguien traduce ese "ut" como "de modo que [estés justificado...]" lo correcto es entender ese "de modo que" no como alguna de mis deliberaciones que hice a lo largo de todo este hilo jeje sino como si fuera un "así pues". 

Espero tu confirmación.  ¿Alguna opinión más al respecto? ¿Crees que ahora se ha dilucidado mejor ese tema?


----------



## XiaoRoel

El texto que propones en latín (mal puntuado ya que sobran los dos puntos presenta un *ut final* sin ninguna duda si analizamos la frase.


> _Tibi soli *peccaui *et malum coram te *feci *ut _iustificeris _in sermonibus tuis et _uincas _cum iudicaris._


Hay dos núcleos verbales independientes, *peccaui *y *feci*, ligados por la conjunción unitiva general *et*. Estos núcleos verbales son de distinto tipo, _*peccaui *_es un verbo intransitivo, mientras _*feci *_es un verbo transitivo, esto supone dos estructuras diferentes: alrededor de *peccaui *se organizan los argumentos agente (el sujeto *-i*, la desinencia de P1 que significa 'yo') y un argumento de persona afectada (el OI, el sintagma en dativo _*tibi soli*_), en torno a _*feci *_se organizan un argumento agente (el SUJ , aquí también la desinencia personal *-i*), un argumento paciente (el OD *malum*) y un circunstancial, no argumental, que puede tener un valor de modo o de lugar (más bien modal), el sintagma preposicional _*coram te*_. Estando cubiertos todos los argumentos que puede desempeñar una oración de _ut + subjuntivo_ (SUJ y OD) en las oraciones independientes y no habiendo en esas oraciones correlativos consecutivos (_sic, tam, tantum_, etc.) ni concesivos (tamen), sólo cabe el _*ut final*_, sin lugar a dudas. La subjunción _*ut *_introduce dos oraciones dependientes en subjuntivo (modo aquí de subordinación) unidas por *et*. El primer núcleo verbal es *iustificeris *con un argumento agente, el sujeto desinencial -s, y un circunstancial locativo, el sintagma preposicional _*in sermonibus tuis*_, alrededor del segundo núcleo se organiza un circunstancial de tiempo, la subordinada adverbial temporal introducida por la subjunción *cum *que introduce un núcleo verbal con un argumento agente (el sujeto desinencial -s).
El texto supongo que es el de la traducción de San Jerónimo (no tengo ganas de comprobarlo).El lenguaje que usa es *latín cristiano* (como por ejemplo el *iustifico *que ya usa Tertuliano o *pecco*) y los vocablos pueden tener un _sentido especial _como es el caso de  *malum *(ya cargado del sentido judeocristiano) o *uincas *que designa ahora el triunfo no militar, sino la victoria de Dios todopoderoso, o el cambio de sentido para lo extrajuridico de *iudico*.
Dicho esto la traducción más apropiada para el texto parece ser: 
Contra ti solo pequé e hice el mal ante tus ojos para que te mostrases justo en tus sentencias y (te mostrases) vencedor cuando juzgases.
Sobre la estilística ha que notar que es sobresaliente su abundancia, como era de esperar en un poema.
_Tibi soli *peccaui *et malum coram te *feci *ut _iustificeris _in sermonibus tuis et _uincas _cum iudicaris
Políptoton: tibi, te, (tuis)
Aliteraciones: feci, iustificeris; uincas cum iudicaris;
Paronomasia significativa iustificeris, iudicaris.
*Sermo *con el valor de 'sentencia', *iustifico* 'mostrarse justo' son valores en latín cristiano.
Una traducción directa del original sería:



			Contra ti, contra ti mismo, yo pequé 
e hice lo que es malo a tus ojos, 
por eso será justa tu sentencia 
y aparecerá claro tu juicio.
		
Click to expand...

_La traducción de Amat, clásica en español, es:


> Contra ti solo he pecado; y he cometido la maldad delante de tus ojos a fin de que perdonándome aparezcas justo en cuanto hables y quedes victorioso en los juicios que de ti se formen.


Me he limitado al texto tal cual lo planteas, pero me temo que necesitamos ir unos versos atrás (donde empieza el periodo que acaba en _iudicaris_) para que el análisis sea absolutamente correcto, pero incluso así el ut es siempre final.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

XiaoRoel, gracias por tan prolija información.


He visto algunas traducciones por ahí en Internet donde a veces traducen el "et malum coram te faci" como "he hecho lo que es malo para ti (he hecho lo que repruebas, como el traductor, autor del documento que compartió el usuario Quiviscumque)" y también como "he hecho lo malo ante tus ojos".

¿Por qué esas diferencias? ¿Acaso el "coram te feci" puede INCLUIR AMBOS SENTIDOS? ¿Y aquel quien tradujo así lo hizo deliberadamente a fin de tener ambos sentidos? ¿Este "doble" sentido ocurre también en el hebreo original? ¿o es que acaso solo la traducción latina es -¿deliberadamente?- "imprecisa"?


Desde ya te cuento  que para "evitar escoger uno corriendo el riesgo de equivocarme", decidí traducirlo como "y *lo malo ante ti* he hecho" para "abarcar ambos sentidos" (lo que repruebas - en frente de ti).


Buscaré en Internet si la traducción es o no de tal señor que mencionas. Pero por favor, tal vez averigües más rápido que yo quién es el autor de tal traducción latina. 

Estoy muy agradecido y espero tu pronta respuesta.

P.D.: http://books.google.es/books?id=6Jg...wATiOAg#v=onepage&q=Tibi soli peccávi&f=false Mira, encontré ese libro, y en lugar de "dos puntos" coloca "punto y coma" (... et malum coram te feci; ut justific...) De todas formas, supongo que igual estará bien, ya que no veo diferencia. : P


----------

